# Getting H 1B for 2014



## chicagohomegirl (Dec 4, 2013)

Hello
first of all, I'm totally new, didn't really have time to spend reading a lot of the other threads, so please forgive me if I'll say something redundant. :behindsofa:
I'm an Italian citizen currently completing higher education (Master's degree) in France.
I lived in the USA for one year with a F-1 visa thanks to an academic scholarship.
Now I really want to go and do an internship in the US for one year, starting from june 2014 roughly (could be a few months later). I'm in contact with employers that are fairly flexible and willing to help me out to get it.
However I have to try and figure out the visa thing to make it easier for them.
I was reading about the H-1B for which I'm eligible but I don't understand if the April 2013 deadline was for visa issued for the year 2013 or 2014. I'm afraid it will be 2014.
My situation is: I still will be a student enrolled in my business school in France, so with ties to return to France to complete my education, and I can't stay in the USA for more than 1 year. All I want is to get a limited in time work experience in the USA, related to what I study. Any help on what I could do would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

J-1 Visa Basics | J-1 Visa

you need to be top of your field for an H1B with many years of experience


----------



## ina (Feb 26, 2009)

If you find an employer who is willing to sponsor you for an H1B visa, the filing deadline is April 1, 2014. The earliest day you could start working is October 1, 2014. So it is not too late to start working next year. The tricky part is finding an employer who is willing to sponsor you and then willing to wait until October to have you start. Also, since you only plan to stay 1 year, it will be hard to find an employer who will go through this hassle with the visa paperwork for someone who will be working for them for just 1 year. The H1B visa is good for 3 years with the possibility to renew it for another 3 years. There are no other 1-year internship visas in the U.S. Maybe you could try another country, like for example Australia? In case you're under 30, they have a 1-year working holiday visa: http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/working-holiday/visa-options.htm


----------

